# No LPG on Eurotunnel?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Is thgis info someone gave me correct. If you want to cross with Eurotunnel, you can't have LPG gas on board. Does anyone out there knpw?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Check the past forums for more detailed info but I think the rule of thumb is that steel containers will be passed through but its the big tanks they are concerned about. they do not want them more than 75% full to allow for pressure changes. I have not looked into this in detail so I might be corrected.

stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Rule of thumb, Only *LPG fueled vehicles* are barred fron the Tunnel.. check their website for the full details on LPG.

www.eurotunnel.com


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all,

As far as I'm aware, Eurotunnel don't let you travel with lpg vehicles. Gas bottles must be no more than 80% full. We're going by Eurotunnel in a few weeks. There is info on their website or give them a call, they are very helpful and understanding on this.

We also travel with oxygen in board. We are only allowed to carry sufficient for medical needs and when you arrive at the check-in they need to be informed.

MC


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have travelled on the Eurotunnel with both i.e. the first time i had lpg bottles and the last time was with an underslung bulk lpg tank.

No probs whatsoever, as long as less than 75-80% full (Confirm with Eurotunnel exact percentage)


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Just checked the Eurotunnel site. A search for 'LPG' returned this info:

"We regret that LPG and dual powered vehicles cannot be transported by Eurotunnel for safety reasons. "

Do what I do: Book with Norfolk Line ferries to Dunkerque. Very pleasant trip (2 hours) and very reasonably priced.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

that comment on their website refers to LPG or Dual Fuel POWERED vehicles not in the case of a Motorhome where the LPG isnt used to power the vehicle i.e. its used for cooking purposes , water heating etc


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

*lpg -eurotunnel*

We travelled on the tunnel at Easter and had no problems with our two propane bottles, the only new regulation is that vehicles with gas bottles have to be loaded last and in their own carriage. As a result we could not get in on our timed crossing because there was not enough room to have a carriage to ourselves. so they put us on the next one.

Coming back there were 3 motorhomes all put on at the end in their own carriage. Just be aware folks if travelling at a busy time of year or day you might get bumped back ( they get more money fro a carriage full of cars that just a motorhome).

ian.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

don't worry about the "max. 80% filled" requirement:

Because if gas bottles (for liquefied gases like propane or butane) are *properly filled*, then they are anyway filled to only 80%. This is to provide a gas phase above the liquid level, so that the liquid phase can expand without bursting the bottle if temperature rises.

It is merely a question of definition: What we call an "11-kg-gas-bottle" could in fact hold a bit more than 13 kg if filled to 100% volume. The French, however, would call the very same bottle a "13-kg-bottle".

So, no problem if you want to use the Chunnel with two properly filled gas bottles in your van. They just have to be shut during the passage, like on a ferry boat.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The rules are,
1) no LPG power vehicles. 
2) LPG tanks for other uses allowed subject to a maximum of 47KG

See
http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main...s/ukcTravellingWithEurotunnel/ukpVehicleTypes
The section on *Caravans, campervans and trailers*

Karl


----------

